# Plant Problem?



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

On some of my plant's i got this green "ball" or whatever you want to call it... Out of those balls grows black roots from it...
What the hell is it? and what can i do to remove it.

Living in that aquarium is a solo rbp


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Can you post a pic of it? I'm sure that would help us out. Maybe it's Black Hair Algae? Not sure why it would look like it was growing in balls though. Most of the time it just covers my plants. Algae is still a problem for me as well. I seem to grow a wide variety, lol. I even ended up with red algae in my tank not long ago.

I know everyone says that well planted tank shouldn't grow algae but finding the right mixture of ferts and lighting is a beast to figure out.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are the pictures


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like your fern is beginning to propigate







nothing to worry about

the leaf will turn brown dont trow it away !


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ba20 is right, that is how that plant reproduces.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

so your saying what i thought is algee or something is actually how that plan reproduces? wtf, lol...

So that leaf will turn brown and then what happends?

Like, i have so many of those things everywhere, does that mean im going to have an invaision?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

No ferns grow very slowly, Leaf should turn brown, detach and the little ferns will continue to grow from it untill they detach and go there seperate ways.


----------

